
Julian Assange's Twitter account disappears - the-dude
http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/julian-assanges-twitter-account-disappears/article/2644340
======
the-dude
Why is the other[0] submission 'dead' ? It is not dead for me.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16003979](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16003979)

~~~
the-dude
The twitter account has been restored.

------
observation
Yes, Twitter is censoring him.

